# George Mason Rollers



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello guys i currently have 4 rollers (unknown strain) in a 4ft moddified rabbit hutch. I will be building a larger kitbox very soon and i want to buy some well known proven/pedigree rollers. I am in the Uk and Mason Strain rollers pop up regularly for sale on bird trader.*

Can someone please tell me a little about these birds, how do they differ from normal rollers in the way they fly an also in how they look?

Also if anyone knows how to contact George Mason then would you please let me know as i rather buy direct of him if this strain is for me, i searched online but couldn't find a contact for him.

If anyoneone knows any other breeders who breed popular strains here in England then please do share.

Thank you


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Go to the AERC ( All England Roller Club ) talk to Donna (moderator) she should be able to help you.


----------

